# Monte Casino Opening Weekend Specials 1st - 2nd April 2017



## Gizmo (27/3/17)

The big has come upon us. The announcement of the new Vape King Monte Casino Opening Specials - All weekend long!

Please note these are only valid from 1st and 2nd April 2017 at Monte Casino Store only!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (27/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> The big has come upon us. The announcement of the new Vape King Monte Casino Opening Specials - All weekend long!
> 
> Please note these are only valid from 1st and 2nd April 2017 at Monte Casino Store only!
> 
> ...


Eish! Those are some great specials!!!


----------



## Gizmo (27/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Eish! Those are some great specials!!!



Come through on the Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> Come through on the Sunday


Sadly I have the early bird flight out of JHB on Sunday as I got to rush back to Dirtbin, But I know you guys will open at 4am for me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (28/3/17)

Billow v3 has my name on it. Will be there.

What time are u opening


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Billow v3 has my name on it. Will be there.
> 
> What time are u opening


10AM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (28/3/17)

Will there be any batteries left for Sunday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/17)

Gersh said:


> Will there be any batteries left for Sunday ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We have plenty dont worry @Gersh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoeB786 (30/3/17)

@Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff will the store have CKS Cotton?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/17)

Hi @MoeB786 not at the moment, it is a very small store so we are not putting everything we stock in right away. the fourways store is literally around the corner though and they have everything


----------



## MoeB786 (30/3/17)

@Stroodlepuff thank you


----------



## Riaan Aitkem (31/3/17)

Is there a possibility of a cloud/trick comp


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/17)

Riaan Aitkem said:


> Is there a possibility of a cloud/trick comp



Unfortunately the shop is too small for this.


----------



## spiv (1/4/17)

Popped in to the store today. It's very cool. Has a lot of potential. 
Picked up 2 Chocs. 
Thanks guys!


----------

